# General > Reunions >  Was Wick High Intake of 1981 that bad???

## crustyroll

Me and Julia were chatting about the intake of 1981 in Wick High School and have noticed that there have never been any threads started about a reunion. Now I'm wondering were we all really such a bad bunch that no one wants to meet up again  ::  

It would be nice to know what some of the others are doing and how we've changed over the years.  I regularly see quite a few of the boys/girls that I went to school with and I have to say I don't think we're fairing too badly  ::

----------


## macc

Well Crusty roll, there is a few I wouldn't ever want to set eyes on again and the others I see whenever I can.  I stay in touch with a lot of my classmates but must say that we did have a lot of bullying in our year, didn't we?

----------


## crustyroll

Yeah there was a fair bit of it going around  ::   I got picked on within the first few weeks of starting by some second years and I saw plenty going on in our year.  There seemed to be a an awful mix of people that year that liked to cause trouble and thankfully I have to say I've not seem them around  ::  

I could be wrong but I think there was a really large intake that year as well and as what usually happens there are huge age ranges within that year.  I remember sitting next to a girl in english who was almost a year and half younger than me  ::   Really p'd me off but then when I wanted to leave at 16 I could and she had to stay on.

----------


## linnie612

I think, like everything - some good memories, some bad.  I can't say I made any lifelong friends but hey!, it was high school!

----------


## Julia

> Me and Julia were chatting about the intake of 1981 in Wick High School and have noticed that there have never been any threads started about a reunion. Now I'm wondering were we all really such a bad bunch that no one wants to meet up again  
> 
> It would be nice to know what some of the others are doing and how we've changed over the years.  I regularly see quite a few of the boys/girls that I went to school with and I have to say I don't think we're fairing too badly


Is that you offering to organise a school reunion then?

----------


## linnie612

:: Good god, no!!! I think you're right in saying there was a large and varied-age intake that year.  If I remember rightly the classes went up to 1H (with 1I being the remedial class) and there was a girl in my class a whole year older than me.

----------


## Crackeday

I think there was one in The francis street last year. As we would all have been hitting 40. I started wick High in 1981 (making me 41 this year) and remember seeing it advertised.
I couldnt make it due to work but believe a good night was had by all!!!!

----------


## crustyroll

I didnt see that advertised,I think it was the intake of 1980 that was held??? I'm 43 this year so even if it was last year I was already 41 heading towards 42. I spoke to Donna Anderson not that long ago and she hadn't been to any re-union.

----------


## mop top

Reunion in Francis Street last July was for the intake of 1982 who most of were 40 last year

----------

